

Who's Getting Hired in Tech? Last Week's Jobwire Graphs - twampss
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/whos_getting_hired_in_tech.php

======
TimFreeman
This happens a lot to me :-)

<http://gridvm.org/images/hired.jpg>

------
jadence
Woohoo! Sample size of 48!

~~~
marshallk
it's our first week of reporting this many hires - we'll be reporting at least
this many every week.

